# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Gibson's 120th Anniversary F5 mandolin

## DataNick

David Harvey's Facebook page has a pic uploaded yesterday with Sam Bush visiting OAI and playing what the caption says is Gibson's 120th Anniversary F5.

Does anyone know about these, specs, etc?

Much Thanks!

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## DataNick

Thread Bump:

David Harvey posted new pics of this mando here: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Does anybody know anything about these?

----------


## Michael Weaver

Yes, I know that they will be expensive. Does that help any?

----------

DataNick, 

Hudmister

----------


## Capt. E

The inlay reminds me of some of the very high-end bowl backs.

Wait till they make the 100th anniversary model of the F-5 itself...

----------

DataNick

----------


## HoGo

Well, I don't want to be the bad one... but to my eyes the scrolls and shaping of the back button are not as nice as such mandolin deserves. I noticed on several of the most recent mandolins this change. Older ones (post flood) typically had nicer scrolls.

----------


## Michael Weaver

> Well, I don't want to be the bad one... but to my eyes the scrolls and shaping of the back button are not as nice as such mandolin deserves. I noticed on several of the most recent mandolins this change. Older ones (post flood) typically had nicer scrolls.


Apparently you have a better eye than I do. I zoomed in on the pics and I can't see what you're talking about. Do you think they were done sloppy or something? 
   My only complaint about the Gibson mandolins in recent years is price. It definitely hasn't been workmanship to me. They did have some crappy finish problems in the early 2000's. My 2003 A9 was a victim, but it sounds and plays awesome.

----------

Hudmister

----------


## HoGo

I wasn't clear. The button looks too small and the "gap" wider. It completely lacks the classic Gibson proportion. I may be wrong, but from the views available it appears so.

----------


## Timbofood

Looked "wider" to me too, Adrian. And I'm not so sure about the inlayed scoop either. I guess it should not concern me, I won't be buying one this week unless I win the lottery big time! And if I did, I know who I'd have build me a mandolin....not "The company" either. No offence, I just know who I really want to build my last ever mandolin.

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Absolutely, Adrian, remember the thread about the "Gibson eagle beak" two years ago? http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...son-Eagle-Beak Those recent scrolls are downright ugly to my eyes; the upper binding - obviously following a not very nicely laid-out gap - cranks downward at a sharp turn towards the binding mitre.  :Confused:

----------


## DataNick

This is a new one in the raw.....looks sweet!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## Michael Weaver

I agree, Doc. I like the way it spirals up like that which I didn't notice in the other pics. I also love the inlay. But I won't be buying neither.

----------

DataNick

----------


## DataNick

Yeah, I hear ya Mike, especially for me currently in this economy!

But I sure enjoy window shopping!   :Wink:

----------

Michael Weaver

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

I'd really like to see closer pictures of the scroll on that one. I was the OP of the Gibson Eagle Beak thread btw. That headstock would make me feel better even if the scroll wasn't my cup of tea though.

----------


## DataNick

> I'd really like to see closer pictures of the scroll on that one...


I would message David Harvey on his Facebook page...

----------


## jimmy powells

I could be wrong but that picture looks like it may have Handel style  inlaid tuner buttons. Mike Blohm was making them a few years ago.
Tasty !

Jimmy
UK

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

> I could be wrong but that picture looks like it may have Handel style  inlaid tuner buttons. Mike Blohm was making them a few years ago.
> Tasty !
> 
> Jimmy
> UK


It does have handel style tuners. There's a close up on his FB album.

----------


## Astro

The fretboard is a little too Liberace for me, but I love the rest of it and I bet its a killer mando.,

----------

Nashville

----------


## Jonathan James

Speaking of scroll perfection (or imperfections), its hard to beat this...

----------


## John Flynn

All that craftsmanship and they still use that POS tailpiece!

----------


## pfox14

120th anniversary??? The F5 has only been around for 81 years. Gibson has only been in business for 112 years.

----------


## allenhopkins

> 120th anniversary??? The F5 has only been around for 81 years. Gibson has only been in business for 112 years.


Orville Gibson filed his one-and-only mandolin construction patent in 1896, 118 years ago.

Maybe he built his first instrument in 1894?  Or maybe "120" just sounds like a cool round number...

----------

DataNick

----------


## darrylicshon

Gibson is releasing a 120 anv of all thier instruments

----------


## Buck

> All that craftsmanship and they still use that POS tailpiece!


Which is my favorite type of tailpiece.  Not everyone hates it.   :Smile:

----------

hank, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

J Mangio, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

It was good enough for years. And Bill had one!
Oh, and Lloyd did it that way.

----------


## pfox14

Well, in 1938 Gibson claimed that the company started in 1892, as evidenced by this small catalog cover. Then, somewhat recently, they decided it started in 1894. Neither date is correct. No one knows for sure when Orville made his first instrument. One account I read said he started in the 1880s.

----------


## mtucker

> Speaking of scroll perfection (or imperfections), its hard to beat this...


or this…  :Grin:

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

I imagine these will be a limited run. 20ish. I doubt they'd match the anniversary number of 120. But seeing that they busted out the torch and wire inlay with handel tuners is certainly a encouraging move. Those options on a an F5 or even a new F4 would be pretty neat. Might I request a 3 point torch and wire?  :Whistling:

----------


## Tom C

Cant seem to delete pic. I was thinking double flower pot.

----------


## DataNick

Thread Bump:

David Harvey released pics of the first batch of these mandos that are finished today on Facebook.

Drool & Enjoy!

----------

hank, 

J Mangio, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Michael Bridges

Yowsa! Some serious eye-candy.

----------

DataNick

----------


## Jim Garber

I wonder if they will make any oval holes. Nice work on these tho my taste runs a little less ornate, they do seem well done. I bet the prices are in the stratosphere. BTW where does the year 1894 as the starting year come from? Is that when Gibson firs started building? I see in the archives that the earliest listed there is 1900. Has anyone seen an instrument from 1894 by Gibson?

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Gibson always goes over the top with their special edition, anniversaries etc.. That fretboard inlay is terrible imo and do we really need "gibson" Inlayed on the Florida? I bet it sounds great though!  :Smile:  and I do like the flowerpot headstock inlay in the fern style

----------


## Timbofood

LBV, I agree about the "billboard in Florida", not sure that's the nicest attribute. The peghead is more "Torch and wire" really. The dime on the back of the peghead is interesting too.
I was wondering about the 1894 reference too.

----------

LongBlackVeil

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> LBV, I agree about the "billboard in Florida", not sure that's the nicest attribute. The peghead is more "Torch and wire" really. The dime on the back of the peghead is interesting too.
> I was wondering about the 1894 reference too.


Yea there you go, torch and wire that's the term I was looking for. It's a little more bold than the old ones though, very cool imo

And the inlayed tuners are a nice touch too

----------


## cayuga red

> Yowsa! Some serious eye-candy.


Serious eye-candy indeed!  Very tasteful, very beautiful (though some won't agree).

----------


## f5loar

Can someone post the price here?

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Astro

> Can someone post the price here?


It wont fit on the page.

----------

George R. Lane, 

Jonathan James, 

Timbofood

----------


## LongBlackVeil

> Serious eye-candy indeed!  Very tasteful, very beautiful (though some won't agree).


About as tasteful as liberachi  :Smile:

----------

cayuga red, 

sunburst

----------


## allenhopkins

Did you catch the old "5¢ A Day Buys A Gibson" advt.?  How long would you have to live to pay off one of those at a nickel a day?

----------


## Clef

> Can someone post the price here?


I think these are going to The Mandolin Store in AZ.  Give them a call if you want details.

When I was there last week Brian showed me a few photos of a set of three Gibson mandolins that David Harvey was making.  I believe they are $20k each, but don't quote me on the price because it might be higher.  Even though we chatted about this set of mandolins, my focus was what was hanging on the wall in my price range so I don't remember the price details.

It's great to see them finished.  The pics I saw was just a work in progress.

Fantastic work by David and the Gibson team.

----------


## HoGo

IMHO, they should hire someone else to do their scrolls on such promotional pieces. Downright ugly. No flowing curves and completely lacks elegance. Even the worst Loars had at least kind of elegance and proportion in their scrolls if not perfect lines. The guy who programmed the CNC had NO idea about the scroll aesthetics. Mandolins in this category deserve more.
Now you can start throwing stones at me...

----------

G. Fisher, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

testore

----------


## Timbofood

I thought it was just me, the scrolls are not "pleasing" visually, I agree. They could have at least looked at your plans! I had a chat with a friend about some of the aesthetics on "F" models and, though the design is not in the least symmetrical, the eye makes everything balance in a very interesting manner. The heaviness of the scroll is offset with the "Florida", so to speak, to provide an appealing look.  Now I am just rambling. I am sure there will be those who will disagree but, that was what we talked about.

----------


## carleshicks

> I thought it was just me, the scrolls are not "pleasing" visually, I agree. They could have at least looked at your plans! I had a chat with a friend about some of the aesthetics on "F" models and, though the design is not in the least symmetrical, the eye makes everything balance in a very interesting manner. The heaviness of the scroll is offset with the "Florida", so to speak, to provide an appealing look.  Now I am just rambling. I am sure there will be those who will disagree but, that was what we talked about.


Your friend sounds like mr. Halsey.

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Gregory Tidwell

They always put a lot of fru-fru on these anniversary instruments.  Not my cup of tea, but I'm sure others will really love it.

----------


## Timbofood

Gee, Carles how'd you guess!? We should all get together for a cocktail and chat sometime!
I don't mind frou-frou, I play an "F" (one more thing "F" might stand for) but, make it, as Adrian so kindly put, elegant. They kind of made it, dare I say, gaudy. 
There is a haunting elegance in Loars which is so much about the least obvious things, the little "tumble home" on the treble point, the visual harmony between "spit curl and swirly ear", etc. I have been looking at them for years and the builders who "get it" really do. Some make very close designs but they are interpretations, no?
Just to be clear, I have no issue with the builders who interpret them at all, it's builder prerogative when they put their name on it to make it the way they see it. It's all good!

----------

carleshicks, 

LongBlackVeil

----------


## carleshicks

We should. I don't live very far from Kalamazoo, about 35 minutes away.

----------


## Timbofood

Things are a little up in the air around here right now but we will do that soon!

----------


## dustyamps

I attended a seminar that Harvey spoke at recently and saw a black prototype.  I got the impression that a dealer has to buy the set of 3 (with $75,000 mentioned) and the mandolins will not be sold individually.

----------


## pheffernan

> Can someone post the price here?


$19,999 http://www.themandolinstore.com/scripts/aboutus.asp

----------


## yankees1

I realize that beauty is in the eye of the beholder  but to my eye these mandolins are ugly !  :Smile:

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

It's that florida... Other than that, I could deal.

----------


## Denman John

Too much bling for me, but I bet they won't last very long on the shelf.

----------


## hank

The mandolin store gives the 1894 as the date Orville first applied for his revolutionary patent.  My hat is off to Mr.Harvey and everyone involved in the project.  This is a birthday party gentlemen, These three mandolins are dressed for a party not a stuffy art exhibit packed with art critics obsessed with scroll perfection.  Through the effort of so many, Gibson F5 mandolins have returned.  In my opinion they have never sounded better.  Let's put on our party hats and celebrate!!!

----------

DataNick

----------


## Austin Bob

Too ornate for my taste, but I could see Marty Stuart playing one of these.

----------


## mtucker

> IMHO, they should hire someone else to do their scrolls on such promotional pieces. Downright ugly. No flowing curves and completely lacks elegance. Even the worst Loars had at least kind of elegance and proportion in their scrolls if not perfect lines. The guy who programmed the CNC had NO idea about the scroll aesthetics. Mandolins in this category deserve more.
> Now you can start throwing stones at me...


Completely agree fuuugly.

----------


## RayMan7

Why is everyone so negative about them? I think they are pretty dang cool, and will be part of mandolin history. I like all the fancy details. I mean, there`s plenty of other uglier mandolins out there, right?

----------


## Ron McMillan

They are meant to be collector's pieces, not players, so the specs are maybe just about right for showpieces.

----------


## George R. Lane

Not all art is beautiful. Way too gaudy for me.

----------

mtm

----------


## darylcrisp

I just pulled up TheMandolinStore info on these-Wow!

I am not into bling on guitars................at all. I have a disdain for abalone-especially rosettes......................

having said that

I really think these look very cool. I would have no issue owning that black one-and playing it. Wider nut width, I like! I think mandolins-especially the F styles, look really nice all dressed up and fancy-it just fits them.
The back of the black is very very nice(and the burst).

My brother once gave me a Winchester 30-30 lever action that was a John Wayne special edition. Very nice gold plated with scroll work on the receiver and such. I shot it that day. Of course, it was "meant" to be a collectable and never shot. I shot it a lot. I'm not a hunter, but I used to like handgun and rifle competition, and I did a lot of handloading. I shot that lever action until the gold took on a patina all its own. It was a very smooth, accurate 30-30.  One day I sold or traded it, cannot remember exactly which. Of course I lost a little value due to it being used a lot, but heck, that's what it was built for. 

I'm one of those who use and don't collect. We have some antique furniture in our house-its all used every day. It does the job it was made for.
Now to sell a bunch of stuff I have to acquire that black Gibson!..............somebody beat me to it-please

d

----------


## f5loar

No worse than some Martin guitars I've seen that got quite ornate and really out there on price.  Seems I recall a D150 was $100,000. These prices are not that far off the DMM models so not that out there really.  It's got the bling, the flash, the sparkle.  What more could Porter Wagoner ask for if he played the mandolin.  I remember the 2 or 3 fancy F5s made back at Gibson during the Greg Rich era.  Florentine style on one.  Very ornate.  Seems I recall Gruhn's had one of them that once belonged to Butch B.  and it was around $25,000.  I know for a fact they didn't sound as good as they looked.  Would like to know if these can stand up to the MM and DMM in sound.

----------


## Michael Weaver

If I had the money I would be wearing it like a necklace....love it.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hell fire !!, ''Nudie'' Gibsons. They're about as far away from the 'Classic'' Gibson look as they could be. Not for me i'm afraid,although some folk will like them i'm sure,especially if they do sound good,
                                                                                         Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> I know for a fact they didn't sound as good as they looked.  Would like to know if these can stand up to the MM and DMM in sound.


Two weeks ago, I checked out a recent (June '14) Fern F5 at Thomann/Germany. Super sound, loud and balanced. The scroll, on the other hand, seemed really crooked and ugly to my eyes. In that respect, those Anniversary models look comparatively healthy. Don't know about their sound, though.

----------


## Timbofood

I like the "dressed for a party" line!
"NUDIE" Gibsons!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## AlanN

> No worse than some Martin guitars I've seen that got quite ornate and really out there on price.  Seems I recall a D150 was $100,000. These prices are not that far off the DMM models so not that out there really.  It's got the bling, the flash, the sparkle.  What more could Porter Wagoner ask for if he played the mandolin.  I remember the 2 or 3 fancy F5s made back at Gibson during the Greg Rich era.  Florentine style on one.  Very ornate.  Seems I recall Gruhn's had one of them that once belonged to Butch B.  and it was around $25,000.  I know for a fact they didn't sound as good as they looked.  Would like to know if these can stand up to the MM and DMM in sound.


You probably mean this one, you should see the back

----------


## haggardphunk



----------


## SCIFIDELITY

Agreed. Ugly, way overworked, way too ornate, etc. I would not buy one even if I had the $$$$.   I would rather have a Gil or Duden for that kind of bread any day.

----------


## cayuga red

> 


Magnificent!

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Did they cook the top on that one? It's got the look.

----------


## lenf12

For $20K, I'd have to pass. The inlay looks very nicely done even if so over the top. I wonder if Gibson farmed out the job to someone like Dave Nichols? I'd rather like a wire and torch inlaid headstock with position dots or rectangular blocks for about $5K less. And I agree with HoGo about the shape and proportions of the body scroll. It's too open and misshapen, like a much less expensive PacRim mando to my eyes. Not to knock the guy but it seems to be a hallmark of the Dave Harvey era. The "cooked" effect on the top might be from incomplete fine sanding of the courser sanding marks, it's hard to tell from the picture of the blond. An inhand comparison is your best judge on expensive pieces like these. My dos centavos..

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Timbofood

I would hope that the top issue is not from transitioning from coarse the finer grades of sandpaper, that just strikes me as less than what to expect from an instrument of that kind of MSRP. For twenty grand, sand. Actually for that kind of money, I'd probably get something dressed for the office not a prom.
Don't have the money anyway so, whoever gets one can enjoy it with not much envy from me.

----------


## sgarrity

The Torch & Wire peghead inlay and the vine on the fingerboard are both historically related to Gibson and I happen to like them.  By all accounts, including the one I've played, Dave harvey is producing some really fine Gibsons these days.  The three things that turn me off are the pick guard, the inlay on the FB extension, and the idea that these are ready made "collectibles" for $20,000 each.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## almeriastrings

> Well, I don't want to be the bad one... but to my eyes the scrolls and shaping of the back button are not as nice as such mandolin deserves. I noticed on several of the most recent mandolins this change. Older ones (post flood) typically had nicer scrolls.


Yes... noticed that too on the very latest ones. Some kind of difference on the CNC tooling by the looks of it. 

Unfortunate.

PS: The 'Gibson' script on the florida looks seriously out of place and unbalanced, verging on tacky. 

These don't do anything for me at all.

----------

SCIFIDELITY

----------


## haggardphunk

For 20k I'd be buying another truck

----------


## Jeff Mando

> 


You could go with an Antonio Tsai and save about $19,700................

----------


## Timbofood

Like I said in #33
The Florida "billboard" leaves me cold.

----------


## almeriastrings

> Orville Gibson filed his one-and-only mandolin construction patent in 1896, 118 years ago.
> 
> Maybe he built his first instrument in 1894?  Or maybe "120" just sounds like a cool round number...


They have used the 1894 'start date' before for 'anniversary' instruments. My wife has a 1994 custom AJ in her collection which states '100th Anniversary 1894-1994'. Here's the label:



Fortunately, it is not too gaudy....

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I'd really like to know who Gibson were targetting with these instruments.Were they made for collectors & thus not as good tonally as they would be for a serious player ?. I can't see any serious Bluegrass performer going out on stage with one of those,although i suppose they'd get a laugh out of showing off the 'bling',as most serious Bluegrass audiences would realise that it was totally OTT. I can't say that Gibson have done themselves a disservice (IMHO),but a top class ''MM style'' mandolin made as well as we know that Gibson can make under the auspices of Mr Harvey,would have been more acceptable & to me,infinitely more 'classy' . This is a good example of 'more is less',but,a collector might love one,
                                                                                             Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Bob Clark

Nah, they don't do it for me, especially the pick guard and the Florida.  I like my mandolins on the simple side, anyway.

I am really glad Gibson built these, though, because some folks here seem to like them, and I sure am enjoying this thread.

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Well ..... tasteful is not a word I would associate with this group of mandolins. I do appreciate the Torch and Wire and the Handel tuner buttons though. Lose the funked up fingerboard keeping the dressed up F holes and a stained maple pick guard instead of the arty one I would have a case of MAS......... the phrase "over the top" comes to mind. But yes there is a long history of overly decorated instruments termed "presentation" models. And these fall directly into that category. I can't imagine Mr. H. allowing them out of the shop if the tone and touch weren't up to his high standards......... my .02...... R/

----------


## cayuga red

> Like I said in #33
> The Florida "billboard" leaves me cold.


You've written multiple negative comments about these instruments. You've even "thanked" other posters who expressed similar views. 

 Why the crusade to ridicule and denigrate Gibson and Dave Harvey?

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> You've written multiple negative comments about these instruments. You've even "thanked" other posters who expressed similar views. 
> 
>  Why the crusade to ridicule and denigrate Gibson and Dave Harvey?


I can't speak for Timbofood of course, but I don't see how not liking the Florida "billboard" equates to denigrating Gibson or Dave Harvey. 

Speaking for myself, I have nothing but the highest respect for the Gibson name, and I'd love to own a 'Post Flood' Harvey signed F5. 
I dig Porter Wagoner and Web Pierce too. I just don't want a mandolin that looks like it was designed for one of them to play a duet with Liberace at the Flamingo Club. (Love that torch and wire headstock though!)

----------

SCIFIDELITY, 

Timbofood

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

> You've written multiple negative comments about these instruments. You've even "thanked" other posters who expressed similar views. 
> 
>  Why the crusade to ridicule and denigrate Gibson and Dave Harvey?


Sour grapes?

----------


## f5loar

A newer Ren Fergerson Custom J200 with tons of pearl all over it was appraised on Pawn Stars this week at $50-60,0000.  The owner turned down their $48,000 offer which I though was a little high coming from those guys.

----------


## Tom C

I could live with the Gibson on the florida. It's such a beautiful headstock and they were not going to leave the name off. I also like the way the bound f-holes work on that pumpkin top. Without that pick-guard, it would look less gaudy and yes, the scroll could be nicer as stated previously.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I've never met a Gibson mandolin I didn't like. There are however times when less is more in my eyes.

----------


## Steve Ostrander

I wouldn't take one if they gave it to me. Go ahead, just try it......

----------


## Nalapombu

It amazes me that there are that many people out there that play the mandolin that have the ability to plunk down 20K for a mandolin.  Then there's the group that can buy a mandolin in the 10-20K range.  It's just astonishing.

Nalajr

----------


## haggardphunk

I love the work in the headstock and the Gibson on the scooped fingerboard appeals to me a lot. All the rest makes me want to puke.

----------


## Timbofood

Cayuga, I am not bashing in any way shape or form.  Sorry if you see it that way. No issues whatsoever with the extremely high quality coming out of the shop! 
The caliber of instrument coming out of the shop has not been this good in (arguably) decades! This just isn't the best combination of design and execution.
No sour grapes, just an opinion.

The "Torch and Wire" I like very much. If I were having something made in this range, it would not be this collection of this many design elements. A simpler peghead with the FB, fine, leave the "billboard" off for me. The BASIC design says "Gibson", that works for me. If I had truly disposable income for this, I doubt I would pull the trigger. 

It is a "collectable" item, I don't collect things which I'm not inclined to feel passionate about. I am very happy that there are those who find this interesting, it's just not for me.
So, how many are you buying?

----------

Pete Jenner

----------


## Glassweb

I'm trying to remember if The Cafe has ever done an interview with Dave Harvey. With all the comments, rumors, speculation about what's really going on over at Gibson it would be nice to hear the straight skinny from the man himself. Dave is an EXTREMELY good (make that great) mandolinist and musician in general and I have nothing but respect for the guy. He is _definitely_ into mandolins... let's get behind a Cafe interview...

----------

Austin Bob, 

Bob Bass, 

DataNick, 

jochemgr, 

Steve Sorensen, 

William Smith

----------


## Pete Jenner

May Antonio Tsai have a long and prosperous future at Gibson.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I am amazed to see so many people agreeing on how beautiful the headstock inlay is. I think it's every bit as over-the-top-Liberace-candelabra ghastly as the rest of the design.

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

I'd say the torch and wire is traditional, the handel tuners are traditional, the fretboard is somewhat traditional, albeit rare, the pickguard is expected for a anniversary piece, and the florida looks like the bigwigs at big G wanted to make sure the name was visible. The florida is the most surprising and needless part of bling on this one.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

The ''Torch & Wire'' headstock inlay is pretty well known & a such,i'm fine with that.The f/board inlay is way OTT for me, & the Gibson logo on the 'Florida' could have been done more pleasingly,to _my_ eyes anyway. Coupling the headstock inlay with Handel tuners,also seems a bit OTT as well (to me).The Torch & Wire inlay is enough, & in a way,the tuners detract from the appearance of 'the whole'. I think that Black tuner buttons ( not really a Gibson 'thing') would have accentuated the headstock appearance better.
    I had a giggle to myself as i wondered what Bill Monroe would have said (done !),if Gibson had decked out his Loar like this when it went in for the infamous 're-finish' job. I think that gouging out the logo would have been the _very_ least of it, :Frown: 
                                                                                                                                                                    Ivan :Wink:

----------


## AlanN

What does the tailpiece cover read?

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> What does the tailpiece cover read?


Hopefully not this thread! 

Actually it just says 'The Gibson' with little scrolley lines above and below.

----------


## Jim Garber

Here's Dennis from the Mandolin Store playing one of the 120th Anniversary F5s. Sounds pretty good to me. Hey, that company does know how to make mandolins -- they had 120 years of practice!!

----------

cayuga red, 

DataNick, 

J Mangio

----------


## Grommet

Dennis is really pulling some great tone out of that one!   On a recent return visit to TMS, Brian suggested that I play one of the other two in the set of three 120th Anniversary models that they got in. I first played an F9, add a F5G for "background research" and then the 120th Anniversary F5. They all had the feel of fine hand built instruments. All had that great Gibson tone. I loved those inlaid tuners! It was a treat to play, but the small frets and narrow boards were not as comfortable for my sausage fingers as some others I tried. Having played one, I have no doubt that these will find some very eager buyers. Of the three Gibsons, I liked the F9. I guess I have somewhat simpler tastes. I really thought I might leave there with an MT, which has always been a baseline of a good sounding good felling instrument to me.  There was even a minty mint T-burst MT-2V that was a bargain! But when I played Pava #120 I knew I had to slap leather then and there. Just what I was looking for! I thank Brian and Dennis for the lengths they go to to help us each find our dream mandolin. If I Had been swayed by appearances that day.. it would have led me to the sweet looking, wonderful sounding Sorenson Sprite two-pointer with the baked top. Kinda reminds me of Donny Stirenberg's Nugget! 

Scott

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Pete Jenner

Sounds like a mandolin.

----------


## Timbofood

Oh, MAN, now it's USED! No longer "mint, unplayed"  :Grin: 
Sounds pretty nice for "brand spankin' new" it will grow up to be a real treasure for someone I am sure, along with its siblings.

----------


## f5loar

Sounds like a winner to me!  My monitor screen was vibrating!

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> 


Well I like them bling and all and best of all they apparently sound awesome.

One century and two score years ago Gibson started making American mandolins -- what other company can say that?

Great job Mr. David Harvey and all of your crew too!

----------

cayuga red, 

DataNick, 

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## jochemgr

I think they're awesome for a limited edition! I won't start saving for one, it's a bit too much pearl for me, but I do think they're nicely done. 

I actually like the Gibson on the Florida a lot too and wouldn't mind seeing it on other less over the top models.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> ....I actually like the Gibson on the Florida a lot too and wouldn't mind seeing it on other less over the top models.


I agree with that and forgot to mention it in my comment. Some in the string have pointed out that they did not favor the placement -- taste is subjective. 

OTOH with the "torch and wire" headstock inlay where else could one put the brand name?  It provides a good excuse for a factory scoop on the extension!

The other main complaint seems to be the shape of the scroll -- more open less  or "tightly coiled".   Like others I do prefer the older "traditional" Gibson scroll but I can live with this one.  

But also, to my eye at least, the scrolls are more "open" on both of the headstock curlicues too so clearly this was an intentional decision on the part of the factory to tweek the design not a failure to execute as some have suggested?

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks Bernie, taste is subjective! As much as I would love to love it en masse, I just find I am entranced by some elements and not so much by others. I find the torch and wire headstock elegantly saying, "Gibson", as it did in the original design. I understand your point about the Florida and it makes some sense. I love how we can all seem to "spin" something we enjoy to glory and something we do not into sows ears!
The human spirit is pretty funny sometimes.

----------

